# Lionel Dunning- anyone heard of him?



## Cinders (21 July 2008)

An EC about 40mins away is running clinics with Lionel Dunning on friday and i'm in two minds whether to go or not. Originally planned to go but it's £30 for a 30 min individual lesson which seems quite pricey and i'm tempted to go SJ instead at £6 a class  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Think we would really benefit from a lesson though so has anyone had him before? Is he any good, as i've personally never heard of him before.


----------



## lucretia (21 July 2008)

he was a pretty efficient showjumper in his day, british team and all. i think the good horse was called Jungle Bunny which shows how long ago it was as the politically correct would probably not let you register it as a name now.


----------



## kerilli (21 July 2008)

yes, v good sjer in the 70s and 80s, i remember Jungle Bunny very well, black tb, very good horse. i've heard that he's a good trainer.


----------



## Rowreach (21 July 2008)

Lionel is great, £30 is very reasonable imo - I'd go!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





He was jumping the same time as my first OH - might have been on the same teams even - might go and look it up...


----------



## Tiger2 (21 July 2008)

I think you will find it money well worth spent. I had a lesson with him  about 12 years ago and learnt so much. I didn't realise he was still going! Showing my age now!!!!!


----------



## Pebble101 (21 July 2008)

Was at dinner with him once when he told us lots of gossip!!

He had a really bad accident and wore a helmet in the days when they were not usual.

He was among the top riders in his day.


----------



## the watcher (21 July 2008)

[ QUOTE ]

He had a really bad accident and wore a helmet in the days when they were not usual.



[/ QUOTE ]

Had one weak leg through injury if I remember rightly - never seemed to hold him back though and he has done his fair share of books and clinics. Should be well worth going.


----------



## Jiffy (21 July 2008)

There's a blast from the past.  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  I remember watching him on TV when I was about 7 yrs old.


----------



## k1963 (21 July 2008)

Showing my age - I remember seeing him at Olympia !


----------



## FMM (21 July 2008)

I remember Jungle Bunny - was a spot on name for that horse - it was quite slight and had an amazing ping. You are right about the hat - I can picture him now wearing full harness and no one else doing so at the time. I think he had a very nasty fall and was in a coma - racking my brains but can't remember any more than that!

He has a massive amount of knowledge to pass on.  He has taught all over the world, and is a qualified instructor, not just a professional extending his career by teaching.


----------



## carthorse (21 July 2008)

He must be getting on , when I was 12 he was the star at our local show near Romsey in Hampshire , so he must be in his 60's and was always very good


----------



## Henbug (21 July 2008)

what ec is it at?


I want to go!!!


----------



## kerilli (21 July 2008)

he had a very bad fall, iirc a pole hit him on the head after he'd fallen and he had to be given c.p.r. because he died at the scene, and was then in a coma for a while. he always wore a good hat with harness when everyone else was still wearing beaglers! his wife used to sj to a high level too iirc, Pam Dunning. he's been training eventers and sjers since retiring, i believe.


----------



## DressageDiva1962 (21 July 2008)

Lionel Dunning and his wife Pam wrote a book called Riding School must be nearly 20 years ago and it was really good, it was the only book I used as my bible at that time.  I think his son Ben still competes.

Definately worth a lesson or going to watch, the horse Jungle Bunny was an absolute star.

Good Luck


----------



## Tiffany (21 July 2008)

Heard of him and think he was a SJ but don't know any more.


----------



## dieseldog (21 July 2008)

He used to do a lot of dealing about 10 years ago.  I nearly bought a horse through him.  He was always advertising in H&amp;H, not sure how long ago he stopped.


----------



## Cinders (21 July 2008)

thanks for all your replies, didn't expect so many!

He sounds really good, will definitely ring up tomorrow and try and get a place.

cr81327- it's at Caistor EC, Lincolnshire


----------



## JM07 (21 July 2008)

both lionel and pam were cracking riders....and had a few good horses..

jungle bunny comes to mind for lionel..quirky type..

pam had a lovely horse called roscoe who she sadly lost at hickstead.....


----------



## meardsall_millie (21 July 2008)

Showing my age too!

He was a fabulous SJ and also had a big tack shop - used to have a stand at Burghley every year.

He used to live in a village near me - Brant Broughton in Lincolnshire - don't know if he's still there.

He's very good mates with the (ex) vet Robert Morris - quite a few stories there I believe......!

Any training from him would be well worth it.


----------



## Zebedee (21 July 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
 but it's £30 for a 30 min individual lesson which seems quite pricey and i'm tempted to go SJ instead at £6 a class  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Think we would really benefit from a lesson though  

[/ QUOTE ]

One of my biggest niggles this......people who can find money for entry fees but not training.

(Just a general observation &amp; not having a go at you Cinders - I did take note of the smiley!!)


----------



## louisem (21 July 2008)

Hi!
(I'm back!!)
Lionel was my first boss,learnt loads there,def go for a lesson,I certainly would if I had the chance!


----------



## PippiPony (21 July 2008)

My friend trains with both Pam &amp; Lionel on a regular basis &amp; he has helped her a huge amount, I know she would certainly recommend him.  Very friendly couple.


----------



## DressageDiva1962 (22 July 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
An EC about 40mins away is running clinics with Lionel Dunning on friday and i'm in two minds whether to go or not. Originally planned to go but it's £30 for a 30 min individual lesson which seems quite pricey and i'm tempted to go SJ instead at £6 a class  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Think we would really benefit from a lesson though so has anyone had him before? Is he any good, as i've personally never heard of him before. 

[/ QUOTE ]


Thanks for adding this post, it reminded me of the book I used to have and lost years ago, I have now bought the up to date copy off Ebay.


----------



## Rambo (22 July 2008)

As others have said, a real name (and personality) from the golden era of showjumping. His horse Jungle Bunny (you'd NEVER get away with THAT today lol!) and his full harness hat were the things that made him stick out from the crowd...and yes, I believe his son Ben is still on the circuit these days 
	
	
		
		
	


	





It's only 30 quid...give it a go


----------



## dieseldog (22 July 2008)

Are you sure that Ben Dunning is Lionels son - I didn't think he was as he is local to Southampton.  Are there 2 Ben Dunnings jumping?


----------



## Heidi1 (22 July 2008)

Years ago (an I mean years) I had a few lessons with Lionel on my ponies, all I can say is brilliant.  He used to always park next to us at Newark EC and would have a good old laugh with you and he would come and warm myself and the pony up before out class, I'm sure he waved a magic wand.  A really nice chap, his son Ben is SJ...........

Which EC.................


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (22 July 2008)

i have had training with Lionel and it was brilliant.
I also have a signed copy of his book!


----------



## kp31 (22 July 2008)

I went there as a working pupil many years ago. Lets just say what went on then would never happen now. The stories i could tell....................

Ben Dunning is not his son, Lionels son no longer competes. Hasn't for a long time.


----------



## Cinders (22 July 2008)

Zebedee- fair point! Agree with you but at the time of the post i didn't realise he was such a famous SJer and i'd hate to pay £30 and not get anything out of the session but i know you weren't pointing that comment at me lol

Thanks everyone, have booked my session and really looking forward to it now, hopefully we'll learn lots!

Heidi1- it's at Caistor EC they have a website if you google it.


----------



## Faithkat (22 July 2008)

He was a top show jumper in his day (he is 70) - a contemporary of people like Pat Smythe - and came from Totton, where I live!!!  His parents owned a butcher's shop here.  He worked in Hong Kong for some years which is why he seemed to disappear from the show jumping scene in this country.
Edited to add link:
http://www.equiworld.net/uk/ezine/0703/abrs.htm


----------



## MurphysMinder (22 July 2008)

He is 70 ? 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 OMG that makes me feel so old.  I remember Jungle Bunny well, don't know much about Lionel now but was certainly very successful in his day.


----------



## Gingerbird (22 July 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Lionel Dunning and his wife Pam wrote a book called Riding School must be nearly 20 years ago and it was really good, it was the only book I used as my bible at that time.  I think his son Ben still competes.

Definately worth a lesson or going to watch, the horse Jungle Bunny was an absolute star.

Good Luck 

[/ QUOTE ]

I've got that book! practically falling apart where I used to read it so much!


----------



## mossy (22 July 2008)

Ben is Lionel's son.


----------



## kp31 (22 July 2008)

No Lionel Dunnings son is Robert. I vaguely remember him wanting to join the fire brigade. Ben Dunning is at Tony Newbury's as his mother married him. Nothing to do with Lionel!


----------



## palomino_pony (22 July 2008)

I had that book when I was 8, Dressage diva. I read it over and over. Gosh I feel quite old now!!!....runs off to scout out the book....


----------



## Boxers (22 July 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
 He used to live in a village near me - Brant Broughton in Lincolnshire - don't know if he's still there.



[/ QUOTE ] 
Brant Broughton is up the road from me too.  Lionel doesn't live there anymore but his wife Pam does.  Until very recently she ran the post office.  Now it's been closed and she and another lady run a shop selling flowers/gifts/tea shop etc.

 [ QUOTE ]
 He's very good mates with the (ex) vet Robert Morris - quite a few stories there I believe......! 

[/ QUOTE ] 

Oh yes !!!!!  Mrs Morris is the Joint Master (I think) of the local hunt (Blankney) who my daughter goes out with.


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (22 July 2008)

As people have said Lionel Dunning was one of the top riders when I was a kid. He had books, he had saddles namned after him as well. To have a lesson with this man would be a priviledge, he's forgoten more than most riders will ever know. His main horse Jungle Bunny was fantastic, every time he finished a round of jumping, as he crossed the line he'd throw in a massive buck. This was regular as clockwork. You may find that this £30 is some of the best money you will have ever spent.


----------



## louisem (22 July 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I went there as a working pupil many years ago. Lets just say what went on then would never happen now. The stories i could tell....................

Ben Dunning is not his son, Lionels son no longer competes. Hasn't for a long time. 

[/ QUOTE ]

No,Robert is Lionel and Pam's son,he used to ride ponies and maybe juniors on horses.He hacked quite regularly to school on his pony,I remember. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




When were you there kp31?
Did you dry your clothes on the wooden beams and light your cigarettes on the gas fires?


----------



## Patchwork (22 July 2008)

I have his autobiography - 'Dead Lucky'. It's full of great 'behind the scenes' anecdotes!


----------



## DressageDiva1962 (22 July 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I have his autobiography - 'Dead Lucky'. It's full of great 'behind the scenes' anecdotes! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I saw that book on Amazon today and wondered if it was an autobiography.  I might give it go if you recommend.


----------



## wonkey_donkey (23 July 2008)

Blimey, I used to have lessons off him when I was 17 and I'm 42 now !!
He was good fun then and I learnt a lot. I bought a smashing 5 year old off him too which went to a Grade B in one season with even a numpty rider like me on it !!
Let us kniow how you get on.


----------



## kp31 (23 July 2008)

Yes Robert is Lionel and Pam's son.

I was there 14 years ago, it was an experience i try to forget to be honest! Clothes were hung on wooden beams and those that smoked did light there cigarettes on the gas fire!!!!!!


----------



## mossy (23 July 2008)

Well i got that totally wrong!! Ben is Paul Dunnings son, no relation as far as i know. . . .Sorry!!!


----------



## Dovorian (23 July 2008)

I think he had a brillilant horse called Jungle Bunny... but my memory is always wafty!!


----------



## eekmon (9 August 2008)

He also used to have a sddlery in Horndean Hants , now Malcolm Dunnings! 

Jungle Bunny was fab back in the day


----------



## StellaSmith (28 September 2008)

If it is the same person I think it is then I jumped off against him several times on a pony call Bill Williams I cannot remember the name of the pony he was on but it looked like a small race horse agaist my Billy, I was riding for George &amp; wally Hobbs at the time.
Stella


----------



## jollyjockey (5 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
 [ QUOTE ]
 He used to live in a village near me - Brant Broughton in Lincolnshire - don't know if he's still there.
Yes - Lionel Dunning (70) has returned to Brant Broughton after 4 years in Hong Kong the officially line being 'due to the economic climate'. Rumour has it his oriental mistress (half his age) has kicked him in to touch.Whilst still an excellent trainer he has an eye for the ladies (lock up your daughters!)and is chasing a local trainer despite still being married!
Robert is his son &amp; Pam his wife both no longer ride.


----------



## SJFAN (5 January 2009)

Thanks for the update!  Pam was a fine rider in the 1970s and 80s, both of SJ and point-to-point horses. Much the same age as Lionel, so not too surprising that she's no longer riding.  Robert was "a bit of a character" but not the best of riders.


----------



## lauraanddolly (5 January 2009)

Did Jungle bunny used to race at some point?  the only reason I ask is our local EC and tourist attraction had a black tb called Jungle bunny retired there I always thought of it as a racehorse but maybe there where 2 horses called that doing different things? 
 It was years ago that it was there though.
 Very sorry to hijack, but the training sounds like the way to go with what people have said, I'm a bit young to remember LD but I have heard him mentioned.


----------



## SJFAN (5 January 2009)

Smashing horse - knew he was retired on the IoW but I just can't remember whether he did ever race.  He was Lionel's best-ever horse, not apparantly an easy youngster, but it was him who brought Lionel back to SJ after a terrible freak fall (from a big grey youngster called Union Jack) at the Greater London Horse Show (on Clapham Common).  Only SJ one I've seen when the rider needed lifesaving respiratory aid before being taken off in an ambulance to the nearest hospital. Lionel was I think the first rider to make use of a cap with a safety harness long before they were made compulsory.


----------



## horseinfo (9 January 2009)

Yes I remember watching him when showjumping was still shown on 'normal' TV and I loved Jungle Bunny, my question is, does anyone know how he was breed?


----------



## MandyMoo (8 February 2009)

ben dunning is not lionel'sson...his son is robert.

and yes i have the book ''rding school'' aswell 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 super book!! im going to some of his clinics at elms farm ec, lincoln in the next few months 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 he is a fantastic rider and sjer and has some great knowledge to pass on!

didnt realise he was 70 tho!! i thought he was like 60...lol xx


----------



## Araminta (8 February 2009)

One of my friends and I used to have lessons with him a good few years ago.

I will always remenber one day my friends horse decided to stop at a fence Lionel told her to "come again" and as she came up to the fence Lionel threw his hat at the horses bum!

Said horse lashed out and very nearly took his head off. - oh and it still didn't jump the fence!


----------



## Araminta (8 February 2009)

and to add to that:-

Great fun as a teacher, loads of ideas and very willing to pass his wealth of knowledge on.


----------



## annabelhk (28 February 2009)

Lionel was my first proper show jumping trainer - he is really great! He really got me going with competing and my confidence improved so much. I think you should give it a shot!


----------



## roop298 (1 April 2009)

Lionel Would be pleased to read that people still remember his deeds.
We are working on a website at the moment and he is keen to point out that he is back in the UK and available for training.

www.lionel-dunning.co.uk


----------



## shorthanded (22 April 2009)

Hi as far has i can rember Jungle Bunny was named by one of the grooms when the horse came into Lionel yard


----------



## shorthanded (22 April 2009)

Hi Lionel and Paul were cusons ,and at times competing against each other at shows in the south


----------



## Tharg (22 April 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Lionel Dunning and his wife Pam wrote a book called Riding School must be nearly 20 years ago and it was really good, it was the only book I used as my bible at that time.  I think his son Ben still competes.

Definately worth a lesson or going to watch, the horse Jungle Bunny was an absolute star.

Good Luck 

[/ QUOTE ]

I've got that book! practically falling apart where I used to read it so much! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I have that book too!

So whats the gossip on him,  Did he split up from his wife?


----------

